# what choke



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

i have a rem 870 express and was wonderin what choke would work best for pheasants


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that depends on what size shot, how far you will be shooting and how your gun patterns with shot and chokes. I used to use a mod. choke and #6 shot.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

thats another thing i need to figure out. i have a mod choke and the dead coyote choke so ill pattern that load with my mod . thanks


----------



## Katdog (Dec 30, 2009)

Sometimes it depends on the terrain you are hunting and how tight the birds are holding. I carry my set of chokes along in the truck and change up if needed. I use improved cylinder on rainy days or if they are holding tight. If they are jumping wild and have shots 25 yards plus, I switch to a full choke. Modified choke is what I use 80% of the time.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Dead Coyote choke and #4 buck for Coyotes out to 50 yards, use Hevi shot Dead Coyote out o 75 yards

Mod and 4,5,6 for almost all pheasant hunting.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I want the bird dead when it hits the ground (my dog is not to bright). I use mod when most use imp, and full when most use mod. For "me and my gun" that has worked well. I probably have had best luck using #4s.

Let's just hope there will be some pheasants this fall.


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd recommend modified for 4,5 and 6 shot. Also I really like the Fiocchi Golden Pheasant No 4 loads for wild
birds. With an O/U I usually use cylinder on the Under and Modified on Over for wild birds.


----------



## Double28 (May 24, 2011)

I shoot Modified and Federal Premium #4's 99.9% of the time on pheasants here in Nebraska. Although #4's are considered heavy in the early season by many people, I like them all season. You can easily kill way past 40 yards with this combo.


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Early season - Mod - #6

Mid/Late Season - Mod/Full - #4


----------

